# Which mobile/contract?



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

It's come to the time of year where I'm looking for a new mobile and after 7 years of being fleeced by Orange, I'm moving to pastures new (to get fleeced by someone else, hopefully with good customer services this time though!).

I'm after a phone that isn't too big and weighty, has a decent screen and good battery life. Internet browsing is a 'like to have' rather than a must, although I'm told that once I have it I'll wonder what I did without it! My current thinking is a Nokia N95 or possibly SE 990i - any tips guys?

H


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

N95 no question.

Will be my first choice when I upgrade.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

If youre keen on pda type phones then take a look at the orange spv M3100, I compared a few and Im going for the M3100


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Can't get excited about phones..............however..... I've just upgraded to an N95. Its a smart bit of kit even the missus took a second to look at it. The sound quailty from the stereo speakers is quite good for a small device, wifi connects as soon as I walk into the house although the screen is a bit small for serious surfing it, though it can be used in landscape mode. Photos and video are the best I've come across. Its got GPS which works although I'd only use it in emergencys as my tom tom wins hands down.

Oh yes you can make calls on it too! Handsfree, you can place the phone somewhere near your speedo and at low speed the sound quality is good enough to have a clear conversation.

Ive just bought a 2gb memory card (Â£20) for it to down load a few tunes. There is also a Nokia bluetooth car kit that will channel you tunes via bluetooth through your car speakers.

I stayed with Orange but apparently O2 are doing so good deals.

Best phone I've had


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for the replies chaps. Prob going to go to O2 myself although the bloke in the t-mobile shop has almost swayed me with the web 'n' walk deals as they charge Â£7.50 for 1GB compared to O2's Â£45 this is a bargain.

Had a svp m500 from orange before and couldn't get on with the crashes and lack of feedback from the (lack of) keypad so PDA style phones are out at the mo...but I do have an iphone on backorder.

Keep the comments coming....N95 is still top of the list so far though.

H


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

My upgrade choice also


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Samsung SGH-i600

Orange have announced they'll launch it, but nothing stopping you getting whatever phone is the most "expensive" and flogging it and using your own SIM FREE choice...


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> Samsung SGH-i600
> 
> Orange have announced they'll launch it, but nothing stopping you getting whatever phone is the most "expensive" and flogging it and using your own SIM FREE choice...


You forget my ebay selling inertia Tim, I've been saying I'm going to sell things on there for years now, but have yet to even look into how I'll do it!

Orange are out (although their retention offer is pretty hard to beat, I'd rather pay more to go elsewhere. yes, I have cut my own nose off, etc....)

H


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I personally would not touch T Mobile. Their bills are complicated to say the least. After 1 contract I moved to O2 and like you now looking to upgrade, however I will stay with O2.


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

Any of you guys with the N95 comment on the battery life?

I read on a few forums that the N95 lasted little longer than the N80.... having the N80 myself - a daily charge is the norm, and Ive got nearly everything turned off!!!

Whilst I like what the phone Ive got can do.. theres no way Id consider getting anything similar when you cant use any of the features unless your plugged into a charger!!!!

Mike


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I personally would not touch T Mobile. Their bills are complicated to say the least. After 1 contract I moved to O2 and like you now looking to upgrade, however I will stay with O2.


The ONLY reason they're in the frame is because of the cheap internet access....and a very knowledgable salesman in the shop (didn't think they existed any more). He did tell me that their CS was good, but then he would. I can get a business contract which gives you a named minion to pester if you have any problems. Will take your advice on-board though...ironic really as I left O2 in '99 as their CS was shocking!

H


----------



## xetronus (Apr 12, 2007)

thats true - T Mobile sucks :/ u'd better stayed with orange...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I personally would not touch T Mobile. Their bills are complicated to say the least. After 1 contract I moved to O2 and like you now looking to upgrade, however I will stay with O2.


Have you seen the new T Mobile bills? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

T Mobile were often slated for their coverage. No longer.

If you buy directly, you can do a Streetcheck and it is backed by a 14 day money back guarantee.

I get Â£180 of "credit" every month which can be used on any mixture of texts, MMS and voice calls - PLUS unlimited HSDPA internet.

Cost? Â£21.25 per month. Bargain.

Â£31.25 if you include unlimited T Mobile Hotspot access for WiFi.

CS is certainly no worse than other mobile operators, and the phone range is pretty decent too.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I personally would not touch T Mobile. Their bills are complicated to say the least. After 1 contract I moved to O2 and like you now looking to upgrade, however I will stay with O2.
> ...


Not in the last 12 months. Have you made them more complex? :roll:

Unfortunately the damage has been done, and I am not inclined towards another contract with T-Mobile.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


*shrug*. If I permanently disregarded every company who wasn't perfect, I'd never buy anything or pay for another service, ever again.

I've never tried Voda, but they always seem to come out very expensive.

Orange were OK for a while, but went off the boil a few years ago.

O2 had awful coverage issues last time I tried them, and generally seem to have a poor range of phones.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a similar T-Mobile deal as Jampott, having moved from Orange about 12 months ago (previously with Orange for about 10 years).

Check out T-Mob's Flext deals. Cheap, cheap, cheap.

CS is crap. Worse than Orange. Though once you get through to the right people, they'll just give you more discount as compo.

Coverage, I've found T-Mob to be better, with far fewer drop-outs mid call than I had on Orange.

Wait until the end of a month to move, and go into any of the High St shops. The salesmen will bite your hand off (or do whatever else you wish) to make a sale ... lots of giveaways/cashbacks/daughters on offer.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> I'm after a phone that isn't too big and weighty, has a decent screen and good battery life. My current thinking is a Nokia N95 or possibly SE 990i





mw22 said:


> battery life


I have an N95 and am very impressed with it. I wanted a small phone but decided I could still use my Sony W810i if need be so went for what I thought would be a chunky device.

The phone is suprisingly light and not too bulky.

If battery life is important to you may want to consider an alternate phone. Without playing with all the toys you would probably get 2 days from a single charge. *But* you get a standard charger in the box. Buy another one, a car charger or another batttery and the problem is solved.

The screen is a good size for a phone and very crisp and clear.

WiFi connectivity is great in the house.

GPS works, though certainly is no Tom Tom. The GPS device is in the phone but can be used for navigation. You just end up driving thru rivers and fields according to the map :lol: (works better is you use it with the phone open).

I can't recommend this phone highly enough. I am very pleased with it. That coming from someone who wanted a small phone with great battery life :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> T Mobile were often slated for their coverage. No longer.
> 
> If you buy directly, you can do a Streetcheck and it is backed by a 14 day money back guarantee.
> 
> ...


My understanding of the deals is that it's more pricey than this Tim

Â£180 credit costs Â£35/month (Â£30 until end of April on a 18 month contract) then the web'n'walk is an additional Â£7.50/month for just on the phone (1GB usage), Â£12.50 for phone & lappy (3GB usage) and Â£22.50 for 'max' usage (10GB usage) Then hotspots on top at Â£10/month.

Can you explain your Â£21.25 deal? At the moment, o2 is on top if you ignore the internet option.

H


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Â£35 for Flext 35, Â£7.50 for Web'n'Walk = Â£42.50.

Then apply a half price deal to it, and add the hotspots on @ Â£10 = Â£31.25


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> Â£35 for Flext 35, Â£7.50 for Web'n'Walk = Â£42.50.
> 
> Then apply a half price deal to it, and add the hotspots on @ Â£10 = Â£31.25


So tell me how you get it half price? Is it 'cos you work for them, or can any regular punter, like me for instance get it?

H


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Â£35 for Flext 35, Â£7.50 for Web'n'Walk = Â£42.50.
> ...


I've got it half price as well :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> It's come to the time of year where I'm looking for a new mobile and after 7 years of being fleeced by Orange, I'm moving to pastures new (to get fleeced by someone else, hopefully with good customer services this time though!).
> 
> I'm after a phone that isn't too big and weighty, has a decent screen and good battery life. Internet browsing is a 'like to have' rather than a must, although I'm told that once I have it I'll wonder what I did without it! My current thinking is a Nokia N95 or possibly SE 990i - any tips guys?
> 
> H


H

Funnily enough, after 7 years with Orange also I have just moved to Vodafone. Orange have gone off the boil over the past 24 months, and their service is no longer as competitive as others. Have had my N95 for two weeks and I am *VERY* pleased with it.

One thing over other networks is that if you get a Voda N95, you get the added bonus of a 512mb card and a in-car charger included.

T-mobile? Well, their tariffs are second to none in terms of Data, and they would be my choice, but only if their coverage wasn't anything short of appalling in Bristol.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Aren't you lucky...care to elaborate for a fellow Geordie (albeit in excile!)?

H


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A workmate's daughter works for T-Mobile and I got the Friends and Family rate :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> A workmate's daughter works for T-Mobile and I got the Friends and Family rate :wink:


Thought as much....guess why o2 is coming out tops at the mo....

...Now all I need to do is find someone who works at TM....

N95 is my phone choice as no-ones come up with anything better yet

H


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Han,

If you are serious about joining TM, I can sort you out with a 1/2 price deal - purely as a "mate", you understand.

It doesn't matter to me which network you choose, but if you want to be on TM, I can help.

The only criterion to qualify - the phone and contract need to be taken out directly with TM - no middle man like CPW, P4U etc, as offers can't be combined.

I suggest you check the coverage in your local area and be sure it is the right network for you - I can't answer those sort of questions, and wouldn't want you to move and find its wrong... but their streetcheck and 14-day return system should help with that.

Talking of which - Kev, have you tried TM's streetcheck with your postcode(s) and does it admit to lousy coverage in Bristol?

I'd be surprised if it was bad, yet they claimed good coverage. If they admit to bad coverage, it is further proof that their streetcheck can be trusted, and they are being honest with customer expectations.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

im on Virgin and happy with it iv got a Motorola razor and it does me , ive been with Virgin sinnce they started, I know its not the cheapest but its always been reliable so im happy to stay with them


----------

